# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  ..Karamel Eyez' Poezi-Poetry..

## Karamel Eyez

*Hey ALL! These are some of my poems I've written through the years. As you can see yourself I write just about anything about love, hate, agony/pain, tragedy, mystery, reality, fiction & this superficial thing we call LIFE etc. Hope you like them, because I definitely do! hehehe Ciaooo  * 

kyte poezi sic e shihni dhe vete e shkrova pak me mbrapa tragedise ne New York... Eshte shume e bukur sepse eshte thjesht REALITET!

[*When Eagles Cry: 9-11 

it's 10 am 11'th of september 
one of the bloodiest days to remember 
i was sound asleep 
in a dream so deep 
where nothing is real 
an escaping wheel 
someone called my name 
or was i insane 
no my name was called 
from bed i quickly crawled 
got ready and up to see whats up 
suddenly everyone was staring at the TV in total awe 
Oh My God! I couldnt believe what i saw! 
what was once up was now falling down 
i stood very still and astound 
the twin towers of new york 
carrying thousands of visitors and people at work 
all of a sudden were shattering apart together 
as if they were made of a feather 
two planes hit the twin towers ripping through the buildings skin 
setting the upper floors ablaze from within 
many thought to be a sonic boom 
at first i began to assume 
or a freak lightning on a lovely fall day 
no way! no freakin way! 
it was nothing else but the devil itself; our enemy 
whom hates Americans for being free 
the two planes were corrupted by terrosrists 
those evil bloodsucking bandits! 
the buildings were quickly burning to the ground 
some people standing in total shock some running around 
watching the debris falling from every corner of the sky 
here and there people scream and cry 
i stand very still not knowing what or what not to feel 
is it just a horrible dream or is this all real? 
as numerous sirens with firefighters like some awful choir 
rushing to save people trapped in fire 
risking their own to save others lives 
of little children, elders, husbands and wives 
thick clouds of acrid white smoke filled the air 
a big haze of grey dust, paper and boulders of concrete everywhere 
men and women, cops and firefighters all watched and wept 
as debris fell, blood shed everywhere and cars blew up and wrecked 
i noticed tears were sliding down my face 
thinking to my self what a disgrace! 
what i saw that tragic day i can't fully explain 
for my shattered heart can not bear the pain 
still to this day long after, i continue to see 
that horrible dream that made history 

Élona H. October 2001  *

----------


## Karamel Eyez

My Kosova 

Never liked Serbs much. 
Now my Kosova has become their target. 
Felt angry, scared and such. 
Kosovars are my own blood, I care. 
They have experienced the tendency of war don't forget! 
And will fight like heroes if Serbs interfere. 

A strategy of territorial retrospect, 
striving towards independence, 
and their lives to be fully perfect. 
Fighting Serbians in their maintenance. 

Mothers being embarrassed and tortured. 
Some about to give life to their unborn, 
but unfortunately they will be murdered. 
"they'll see no light," their mothers mourn. 

Being left homeless and frightened from genocide. 
Ignited for lenity, they fray. 
Is this a humanly convulsion, you decide! 
The icon of vileness developing everyday. 

For centuries this conflict has maintained. 
Milosevic the "Bloodhounder of Humanity", 
insisted that Kosovars have never sovereigned. 
Considering ancient hatred top priority. 

A liar full of laid promises, 
sympathizing in illuminating all. 
The corruptive fiend that possesses. 
Destroys hearts and burns souls. 

He who has the thirst for blood and territory. 
Creator of atrocities and desecrated graves. 
A villain whom flushes out the innocents in a flurry. 
Serbians sweeping off ethnic Albanians like large waves. 

Serbs are the greatest purveyors of enmity. 
Slaughtering, burning and traumatizing 
ethnic Albanians, and having no heart or dignity. 
The bloody fields of innocents dying. 

Elona Hoti 
10 gr, HHS 
1998/9

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Wow Great job Girl...I loved them...Keep it up ;) Love LoRi. ByeZ

----------


## Karamel Eyez

aWwW sHUmE fLMd pEr kOMpLImEnTIn ZEMrA!!


<><><> *HuGs* KaRaMeL eYeZ <><><>

----------


## Karamel Eyez

> _Postuar më parë nga Karamel Eyez_ 
> *aWwW sHUmE fLMd pEr kOMpLImEnTIn ZEMrA!!
> 
> 
> <><><> *HuGs* KaRaMeL eYeZ <><><>*

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Karamel Eyez_ 
> *[font=garamond][color=red]My Kosova 
> 
> Serbs are the greatest purveyors of enmity. 
> Slaughtering, burning and traumatizing 
> *


C'eshte e verteta shqiptaret jane kaq te absorbuar ne vetvete sa s'u eshte care ndonjehere menderja per kosovaret e Kosoven (and vice versa). Por urrejtja ndaj serbeve ka dale si 'mode e fundit' ndermjet atyre qe mendojne ne menyre lineare, dhe oo burra t'i bijme me top e t'shajme serbet se kosovareve s'kemi c'u lavderojme. 

lol

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Urrejtja ndaj serbeve eshte e mbjellur ne gjirin e cdo te linduri ne Kosove tashme me shekuj Kuqalashe...

Cdo femije lindet e rritet me idealin e se vertetes, lirise dhe se drejtes njerezore... 

Te urresh ate qe te masakron, ate qe mundohet te te zhduk nga faqja e dheut... nuk eshte dobesi Kuqalashe... 

*"For in every human heart, God has planted a natural desire, called love for freedom..."*

"Mode" ndoshta eshte bere tek ata qe nuk e dine se kush dhe eshte ishte/ka per te qene Serbia... 

Nje zezake (ish-skllave) e kishte thene kete fjali te famshme... 

*"There's only two things in this lifetime that I am entitled to by mother Nature, Liberty and Death. One of them I plan to have..."* 

Urrejtja helmon zemren e shendoshe, por liria eshte domosdoja e cdo Njeriu!

----------


## Karamel Eyez

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *C'eshte e verteta shqiptaret jane kaq te absorbuar ne vetvete sa s'u eshte care ndonjehere menderja per kosovaret e Kosoven (and vice versa). Por urrejtja ndaj serbeve ka dale si 'mode e fundit' ndermjet atyre qe mendojne ne menyre lineare, dhe oo burra t'i bijme me top e t'shajme serbet se kosovareve s'kemi c'u lavderojme. 
> 
> lol*


Cflet maj??

Me fal por kjo eshte thjesht poezia ime, e marre nga mendimet e mia. Une as'e kam idene se ku doni te dilni me ate qe thate, e kam shkruar kete poezi ne ate kohe qe po ndodhte lufta edhe megjithese nuk isha atje kur po ndodhte, dhimbjen & torturen kam arrit ta kuptoj. Po te urreja Serbet do ishin me te paret, por nuk urrej askend. Urrejtja eshte fjale e fort. Por ama edhe liria eshte me e madhe sic e tha edhe Asgjesikurdielli. Lirine e kane per his te gjithe, dhe askush pervetem Zotit smund tja marre ate gje njeriut!

Flmd per kuptimin.

Me mirekuptim,
Karamel Eyez

----------

